# Looking to Purchase a Melco Amaya XTS



## structured1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if someone can point me in the direction of where I can get the best deal for the latest Melco Amaya XTS multi head capable embroidery machine, as well as get a price quote. Is there a distributor in or around the San Antonio TX area or anyone here from Melco who can offer me a package price and an itemized list of whats included, ie warranties, software, services, hardware etc. I am looking to purchase in late November/December time frame. Thank you!

vr
Mike
Serving in Iraq


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I went straight to melco to purchase my xts. You should call them up and ask what specials they are running now.


----------



## structured1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Will do, thanks, just got in touch with one of thier reps, waiting on a response. How are you liking your equipment? Any pros/cons, things I may be able to do to save time or frustration after or before purchasing? Thanks Chad


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

I like it a lot. But It's my first machine so can't compare it to anything. But am happy with my decision. 

The only thing that I can say is practice practice practice. As soon as I got the machine set up I started doing things...use the auto feed. Make sure the pressure foot is set to just above the material n not touching the material. also make sure the bobbin is in correctly. Lol. It should go in counter clockwise if looking at the back of the bobbin case. Was very frustrated when I first got the machine as I started breaking threads like crazy. An found out when I did the training that the bobbin was the wrong way...

If you order digitizing software sign up for the free webinars as soon as you have time. And try to take full advantage of the two day training.
Write down any questions you can think of before doin the training. 

I like this machine a lot and am considering getting another one soon. My only regret is not getting their highest digitizing software when I bought the machine. As the design shop version that I got can't import vectors. And I have to Save it as a jpg and digitize the design. Wish I got the pro+ version as I have been working in the Tshirt business for a while before this and get customers from friends that own silkscreening shops and all their art is vectored...


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Buy directly from Melco. Mine was priced delivered and setup in my shop, with on-site training included.

If it is your first or only machine, you should have no real problems. However it is basically a digital vs analog comparison if you are already experienced with other machines; everything is computer controlled instead of having mechanical tension settings (except the bobbin) and springs. Not really a good or bad thing, it's just different and requires a different approach.

Some garments sew better on my old machine, others work better on the Melco. 

My only real complaint is whoever designed the needle cover/thread wiper thing should probably be hung from the nearest yardarm. But if that's my biggest problem... I guess all is good.


----------



## structured1 (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks Frank, well Its my first embroidery machine, and I have a highly technical job at the moment and lots of graphic design experience so should be alright learning the equipment, but learning the equipment and getting the experience in producing great embroidered products im sure will take me some time. I spoke with a rep already, waiting on a deal he is going to send me, hopefully its good. I am excited to finally be able to get it!


----------



## Gia (Oct 23, 2009)

How about doing hats on the XTS?


----------



## nalob (Jun 23, 2011)

Love it for hats. My business is centered mainly on hats. Have been running between 1000-1200 stitches per minute. Just had to get over the learning curve but I just started so most of the things I had problems with was my error not the machine. I'm really glad I got it. I'm really thinking of getting another machine. Let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## AndTees (Jul 6, 2009)

Gia said:


> How about doing hats on the XTS?


Hats on the Melco are a distinct pleasure compared to my old machine.


----------



## mspelman (Feb 16, 2012)

You sure you want a Melco??? SWF has an office supporting the Texas area with 8 technicians and a 7 year warranty on all there new products. Prices are also extremely competitive as I just purchased an 8 head brand new machine from their office. 714-871-3995 is there number give the a call just to test your options.


----------



## HANDPRINTstore (Jun 3, 2010)

nalob said:


> My only regret is not getting their highest digitizing software when I bought the machine. As the design shop version that I got can't import vectors. And I have to Save it as a jpg and digitize the design. Wish I got the pro+ version as I have been working in the Tshirt business for a while before this and get customers from friends that own silkscreening shops and all their art is vectored...


I'm in the same boat... have you upgraded to the pro+ yet?

Just curious if you know more about using vectors graphics on it and if it will save time during the digitizing process. For the most part that's what i know NOTHING about when it comes to embroidery. I'm looking to adding a machine to my own silk screen shop and stop outsourcing but i feel completely clueless when it comes to it.

That said, everything i do is vector based, so if that software upgrade will make my life easy VS using JPGs that would be huge


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

And this is the fifth thread you posted the same sob story in. I am ready to fire you.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Ok, you got some crappy delivery men. It is unfortionate, but no, they don't work for Melco. So you call Melco and demand they take it back? Really? 

And you acted so badly that after you change your mind and want to keep it, they don't want you for a customer.


----------



## scopip (May 28, 2008)

You don't know half of the story.


----------



## mikesmith (Feb 4, 2014)

structured1 said:


> Hello everyone, I was wondering if someone can point me in the direction of where I can get the best deal for the latest Melco Amaya XTS multi head capable embroidery machine, as well as get a price quote. Is there a distributor in or around the San Antonio TX area or anyone here from Melco who can offer me a package price and an itemized list of whats included, ie warranties, software, services, hardware etc. I am looking to purchase in late November/December time frame. Thank you!
> 
> vr
> Mike
> Serving in Iraq


Hi there - I'm new to the forum and am thinking of an Amaya XTS purchase and am curious to know how you made out.
Did you get the machine? A good deal?
How do you feel about your purchase?
If you went with another brand, why?
What has the ownership experience been like?
Could use some guidance from someone who has had the experience I'm thinking about pursuing. Thnks for the help...and thanks too for your service!


----------



## patrioticflags (Sep 2, 2012)

You will get the best deal if you go to one of their showcases. Also, you definitely want to get the best level of the software when you buy the machine. Otherwise it will cost a fortune to upgrade.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

If you go to an ISS show, you can buy one of the demo units. The demo units (just used at that event, and sold cheaper to avoid shipping fees) can be had for very good prices.


----------



## Voodoo Daddy (Aug 5, 2013)

I bought an XTS machine last Sept. We have not had any trouble out of it at all. And my embroiderer was able to use it easily after using other machines. We did go through the training. 

We would buy another XTS machine. Carlos was my sales man, great to deal with.


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

does anyone know the differance between amaya and the bravo both by melco.


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't recall the exact differences, but when I looked into it, it cost almost as much and had serious limitations.


----------



## Printerguy1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Didn't like Melco. I would go with brother


----------



## Posylane (Mar 3, 2011)

Printerguy1 said:


> Didn't like Melco. I would go with brother


LOL. Brother and Melco are not really apples to apples. If you don't like the Melco, looking at Tajima/Baradun/SWF/ZSK would be more the route to go.


----------



## Voodoo Daddy (Aug 5, 2013)

Well even after more months of using the XTS, it is working very well. Any problems were user error. 

We are getting busier and busier with this machine. I would buy another. Glad this is what we picked for our first machine. And our customer service rep and his wife are the best. They have owned a business too. 

Someone asked about the Bravo vs Amaya. I think it is the Amaya XTS and the Amaya Bravo. The Bravo is more of a prosumer is what I am getting.


----------



## Voodoo Daddy (Aug 5, 2013)

I wanted to update this thread. Knowing what I know now, I would buy the same machine. Though I may would buy used. I decided to close our shop down, so mine is for sale. I would buy used.


----------

